# Walton and Johnson move to 93.7 the Arrow and Chris Baker back on 950!



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Found out Walton and Johnson are moving to 93.7 The Arrow here in Houston with the departure of Dean and Rog. I believe it starts this Monday.

Here is some other news on 950AM. Chris Baker is coming back in the afternoons. Here's the press release:

Houston gets a Morning Cup of Joe and a Good Baker
KPRC-AM Announces Chris Baker to Follow Joe 'Pags' Pagliarulo Starting March 2nd

​ *Houston, Texas , February 17, 2009 *-Beginning Monday, March 2nd, Houstonians will get an ever better cup of 9-5-0 Radio Mojo when Chris Baker returns to the airwaves on his hometown station KPRC-AM announced Eddie Martiny, President and Market Manager for Clear Channel Radio Houston. The Chris Baker show will air live from 3-5pm daily, while award winning Joe 'Pags' Pagliarulo will move to mornings to host "your Morning Cup of Joe" from 6-9am. 

"Chris has a lot of fans in Houston, and he's incredibly talented. We are excited to bring him back to Houston, back to the same station and time slot in which he began on-air over eight years ago," said Michael Berry, Operations Director for Clear Channel Radio Houston's AM stations. "With Walton & Johnson moving up the dial to the Arrow, 93.7 FM, the morning show slot opened on The 9-5-0. 'Pags' was the perfect choice for the mornings. If 'Pags' can appear on Fox News Channel, CNN, Headline News, CNBC and fill in for Glen Beck, we know he will be the perfect cup-of _morning_ Joe for Houston." added Berry.

Joe 'Pags has been honored with multiple AP and broadcast association awards of excellence, and has been ranked among the most influential talk show hosts in America. Chris Baker is a stand-up comic who has been making Houstonians laugh for years, but he also makes them think. Houston loves his brand of talk and humor, and Clear Channel is looking forward to his listeners responding to his message.

The new KPRC-AM 9-5-0 Radio Mojo line up will be:

Morning Cup of Joe with Joe 'Pags' Pagliarulo 6-9am
Michael Garfield 9a-11a
Outlaw Dave 11a-1p
Dave Ramsey Show 1p-3p
The Chris Baker Show 3-5pm
The Michael Savage Show 5-8pm

KPRC-AM is the first radio station in Texas, originally broadcasting in 1925. KPRC-AM's legendary TalkRadio format transitioned to "guytalk" in July of 2007. With the exciting move of 'Pags' to the mornings and the addition of Baker and the station will retain the popular Radio Mojo format.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Great news. I flip between 740 & 950 on the way home. I was hoping Pags would land somewhere else. I always tune in to W&J in the morning.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Did Baker ever retract his claim that there was a coverup in Texas City when that idiot made a bomb that blew up his apartment and started the building on fire? I mean, this was like the day after it happened and Baker was in full paranoid anti-gov mode. Later it was revealed that the idiot was... an idiot.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Love W&J......Savage RRRRRRRRROCKS


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I always wondered why Chris Baker went off the air so quick....one day he's there....the next day he is ??????

Anybody know the story on him?


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

shame. won't listen to 93.7 much anymore. 

BS


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Glad Baker is back! Michael Berry is a horrible talk host.


----------



## lchien (Nov 22, 2006)

what the hail happened to dean an Rog?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

They will be on KHITS starting in June. Cox radio made a better offer I suppose.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Joe Pags talks to fast,always seems he's having a talking race.I do like Michael Berry in the evening.I did like Chris Baker and I do like Walters and Johnson.I can't stand Michael Garfields high pitch fast talking voice.Dave Ramsey wants everyone to sell pizza.Looks like I will be doing a lot of channel changing.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

W&J in the morning drive, Baker in the afternoon drive.

Things are where they used to be, I like it.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

gitchesum said:


> W&J in the morning drive, Baker in the afternoon drive.
> 
> Things are where they used to be, I like it.


I like those two also.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Cool. I like Chris Baker. Yes he can be an idiot, but he is a comedian, not a scholar.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

I never could listen to dean an Rog they ****** me off to much with the birthday scam


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

What happen to dean and rodge???


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Cool, havent heard baker in a while. I was just wondering if he was still on the air the other day.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tx-fisherdude said:


> I never could listen to dean an Rog they ****** me off to much with the birthday scam


why does the birthday scam make you mad? the scams are usually hilarious, and dean and rog are masters at it.

and, it's not like dean & rog pick people at random. the people they call are suggested by their own friends, co-workers and relatives as a practical joke.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is Chris Baker
http://www.ktlkfm.com/pages/chrisbaker.html


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Had to get XM because of all the talk BS on the air waves. *

*Now I listen to great music. No commercials and no BS. :smile:*


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Dean and Rog and Suzie are all moving to 107.5...June.
And for the record... Clearchannel-PFFFFFFFFFFFFT! haha


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

spuds said:


> *Had to get XM because of all the talk BS on the air waves. *
> 
> *Now I listen to great music. No commercials and no BS. :smile:*


The Comedy Station has just about caused me an accident on several occasions.
XM was the best move I ever did to get away from Houston suck-azzzzz radio.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I could NEVER stand Dean and Rog (or any of the annoying FM "DJ's" these days). They (IMO) suck, they are corny as all he!!, and just get on my nerves.

GLAD to hear W&J (yes...I know they were FM originally) are going back to a station with better reception than 950 AM. I love 950 AM, but the power-lines really break up the signal and its annoying. 

Also glad to hear Chris Baker is back in the evenings. He's great. I will have tough morning decision now w/ Pags vs. W&J...tough call!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Glad to hear W&J going back to FM. This 950 Mojo was not for them. Plus Mexican music mixed in and out in the mornings going to work for me and it drove me to just not listen. I think 950 does not turn up the watts until 7:00am.

I always wondered why Chris Baker left and still dont. I am glad to see him come back.

Berry has grown on me over the months and is an ok talk host. I like his sarcasim..


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Dean and Rog definately talked toooooooooo much. I'd rather hear more music. But, they were the best Houston had. Walton and Johnson suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They are staying in town and going to 107.5, to do a morning show, and they have to be off the air until June as they are in a no competition clause with Clear Channel. Suzy appears to have gone too, all her stuff is gone, off of the KKRW webpage. Is she going with them to 107.5? I'll miss Suzy's panties and mixed drinks recipies, along with "dead guy in the envelope." How 'bout something new Clear Channel and 93.7?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

How long has Dean and Rog been on 93.7, 10 plus years----my guess, anybody know? Seems like a long time for a morning crew!


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

what's there not to like about W&J..... Mr. O is hilarious....


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Can't stand W & J. Just to corny for me. 93.7 lost another listener in the morning. Susie is already on at 107.5.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

W & J think they are broadcasting to a Louisiana audience. Other than that I usually enjoy them.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Is chris baker syndicated out of Minnesota or is he back in Houston, the last i heard about him was when he was catching a lot of heat for accusing Magic Johnson for Faking having AIDS


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

W and J sux. Hope they don't last long. Glad I switched to the buzz a while back.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Chris Baker will be broadcasting from Minnesota. No sense in moving back for 2 hours a day.

As far as W&J go. I'd say it an aquired taste. Give it a couple of weeks.

THe thing I like about them is they don't mix words. Tell it like it is.


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Tell you what I miss*

I miss Stevens and Pruitt on good ole 101! Eddie "the boner" Sanchez (Brian O'shannon) and the Uncle Waldo skit brings back some good memories. Let's not forget Laurie Kendrick on traffic (she also wrote for the show).

As Edith and Archie put it "Those were the days!"

Rex


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Chris Baker is annoyoing as hell. I guess I'll be looking for another channel at that time.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

vitamin sea said:


> I miss Stevens and Pruitt on good ole 101! Eddie "the boner" Sanchez (Brian O'shannon) and the Uncle Waldo skit brings back some good memories. Let's not forget Laurie Kendrick on traffic (she also wrote for the show).
> 
> As Edith and Archie put it "Those were the days!"
> 
> Rex


 Mark Stevens , Jim Pruett and the "groove dogs", that was a morning show. W&J and Dean & friends are pretenders at best, I listen to John & Lance on 1560 am, say no to corporate radio!! rs


----------



## TX Mike (May 21, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> I listen to John & Lance on 1560 am, say no to corporate radio!! rs


+1 for Lance and John.


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll be tuning in to 93.7 for the first time in my life. There's going to be a lot of channel flipping going on, but as long as I have W&J, John and Lance, and Michael Savage I'll be alright. Chris Baker is ok, but very very annoying so I won't be listening.
But vitamin sea is right about Stevens and Pruitt and especially Eddie the boner. You just can't get any more entertaining than they were. Bring 'em back!!


----------



## hauchinango (May 26, 2005)

What ever happened to Locke Sebenhausen from 101?


----------



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

*Big Al And Charlie*

I used to work in the valley and Loved listning to Big Al and Charlie. These guys had to be the best I had ever heard. They sure did not cut ANYONE any slack. Especially Bill Clinton's "The Poker".

To hear real good host like Big Al and Charlie --- and to have to Settle for Walton and Johnson, just reminds me of the bull that we have to go through every day.
W&J has to be the worst I have ever heard. They have to pretend to be funny. Very Disturbing.

Does any one know if Big Al and Charlie is still on in the Rio Valley? I forgot the radio station --- but I remembr those guys. I will never forget them.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Chris Baker is bad radio at it's finest. Madcow, Boycalf or whatever is much worse. 

Can't do W & J. I can't dig the humor of 2 pretending to be a few guys.

Phil Hendry is good but is on at midnight.

If you wanna actually stimulate your mind in the AM I strongly recommend 650. Entrepreneur radio is what it is. Sick of working for someone else?? Tune in...the bug will get you.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

What do some of you guys listen to in the morning that doesn't have all the right-wing garbage?

I used to like W&J but their constant Obama whining and crying is just a big turnoff for me personally. Can't even listen to 'em anymore.

Anybody doing a show that's just entertaining without the righty political junk?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i had never really listened to walton and johnson before, so i gave them a try the past couple of mornings. i don't care for them. they sound like a couple of ******** and are pretty unapalatable for my tastes. and, in my opinion, they aren't funny, either.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

93.7 was removed from my presets when I heard W&J on my speakers Monday morning.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

BRING BACK CRASH! Crash on 101 fm was memorable. I met him once long ago, & I could see why he was called CRASH. 93.7 lost me too, as those 2 new morning guys stink. I guess it's 107.5 in June.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

JesseTX said:


> What do some of you guys listen to in the morning that doesn't have all the right-wing garbage?
> 
> I used to like W&J but their constant Obama whining and crying is just a big turnoff for me personally. Can't even listen to 'em anymore.
> 
> Anybody doing a show that's just entertaining without the righty political junk?


Yeah it is called all the mainstream media. The lefty socialists can't keep a talk show going for more than a month or two, so you won't find them on the radio except for one station on XM why do think they are trying to squash free peach with the castle doctrine BS? And there is a reason they are "whining and crying", I guess they just don't like a blatant liar. Go figure.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

deke said:


> Yeah it is called all the mainstream media. The lefty socialists can't keep a talk show going for more than a month or two, so you won't find them on the radio except for one station on XM why do think they are trying to squash free peach with the castle doctrine BS? And there is a reason they are "whining and crying", I guess they just don't like a blatant liar. Go figure.


it's called the "Fairness Doctrine" :tongue:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL, sorry I was reading the CHL thread before this one, I had all my "doctrines" mixed up, thanks SC.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

W & J suck! Seems like every radio show they move to starts bombing out. In my opinion they are the ones that killed 101.1. Stevens and Pruett were awesome. Used to listen to them when my dad took me to school every morning. Good Times!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Um....Stevens and Pruett weren't replaced by W&J. Mark Stevens left the show due to contract negotiations, at least that's what the official story is.

When I moved back to Houston at the end of 2001, it was Grego and Pruett and it was a god-awful show. I couldn't stand to listen to it for more than a few minutes. I would have rather listened to rap music all morning than that show.


101.1 was dead long before W&J got there. The parent company(Clear Channel) already owned the only classic rock station and alternative rock station in town. Trying to build a rock playlist that doesn't step over into the other two stations your parent company owns leave a dang short playlist. People got tired of hearing the same Metallica songs over and over all day long.

Clear Channel killed Rock 101.

The reason KIOL didn't work was due to the awful signal they had in Houston. The tower is in Deevers TExas, but they called it a Houston station. Hell, I could pick up 103.7 in Lake Charles as good as I could pick it up in Houston. Why do you think it flipped to Jack-FM. They just have to throw the automated music on shuffle. They don't have to pay for talent that way. Keeps the bottom line looking better.


----------

